# New here with a New cute Kitten :)



## Kittykat26 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all

I am new here. My husband got us a kitten two days ago. He is about 2 months old and is a seal point himalayan exotic cat (I think as I am new to cats). I am attaching his photos with this thread. I hope it will work . 

We've been discussing bringing a cat to our home for a while. I wasn't as excited as my hubby was. Not because I don't like cats, but it was more because of some other plans we also have. I personally thought that it was too early for a cat while hubby thought that the time was good enouh. Anyways, I gave in lately. I gave in lately and the kitten is here now. As a matter of fact. I am a softie when it comes to animals (dogs are my favorite) & this little kitty is no exception. We are enjoying him so much. He wants to be nowhere but close to us (if not on us - on our lap or in our arms or even inside my shirt). He is still a baby so I guess this explains his behavior. If you were walking away, he follows by bouncing/running behind. 

He still doesn't have a name. Any name suggestions for a kitty like him? I will appreciate reading your name ideas. Here he is... 

















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mine. I would really, really, really love to call him *MINE*!

Welcome! What a cute little guy.

For his beautiful blue eyes, how about Frankie for Frank Sinatra? (I have a thing for people names for cats.)

I like Reggie, too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah...He's like a living Furby!
So precious!
Name: Tibet ?


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

He's adorable - I love his coat, and his face! Looks like Grumpy cat's kitten cousin


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Cute kitten! How about "Bounce" for a name?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is adorable! Himalayas are wonderful cats. I used to have one years ago.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Awfully cute little kitten.
I would call him Maximus.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. What a sweet little guy your new kitten is! As for name suggestions... Orwell? Mercutio? Wallace?


----------



## Kittykat26 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys & for the name suggestion  i love some and have been test calling him with a few suggested here. We still didn't settle on one only. 

Tomorrow I am traveling for a week. I will leave him and my hubby during this period and I am already missing him so much!!! I hope the week will pass very quickly. On the other hand, I dont wanna miss watching him grow for a day. Yeah I am nutts about him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kittykat26 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the name suggestions guys and for your sweet words about him. 

I was traveling last week. I left him with my friend who was sweet enough to take very good care of him. When I returned last Saturday, I noticed that he grew. These little ones grow so fast. He was acting like a little baby who wants to be no where but close to you and want to play no game but to be with you. Now, he is into his exploring phase which is so much fun to observe. He is curious and wants to check everything out. He also became so much playful. So much more. before my trip, he used to play but used to snuggle more. now, he is too playful and has more antics. He is still tiny (not as tiny as when he first joined our family, but still is). He runs like a monkey lol cracks us up. We continue to love him more. 

That said, he still doesnt have an official name. I tried out some of the names you suggested here and some more I have, but I don't know why I can't stick into one name. 

Here are some recent photos of him which I have taken lastnight. He is wearing the collar which my friend got him in these photos

























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cute!

You should call him "franky" because of his Blue eyes...


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

What about Tucker or Trouble


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Just doesn't come any cuter that this! I like people names too, so I'll third Frankie. His blue eyes, which were Frank Sinatra's calling card, are stunning. A tiny kitten doesn't necessarily look like a Frank now, but he will grow up quickly....too quickly!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Overwhelmed by his cuteness!!! OMG! He could not be any cuter, it is understandable how you have fallen head over heels for this little guy! Squeeeee!!!! Good luck on the names, it took me a month to name my last kitten, in fact, we called him "baby kitty" for so long, that almost became his name


----------

